# Wireless Flash + Canon 7D Problem



## coldpumpkin (May 10, 2012)

Howdy,

So here's my problem - I bought a 7D recently and I read the manual regarding how to use a wireless flash. I currently own a Speedlite 430EX and I set the configuration in the menu so that only the wireless flash would shoot. But the thing is, both the built-in and wireless flashes are shooting, when only the wireless one was supposed to do it. I honestly don't know what I'm doing wrong!

Here's how I set my configurations:

Menu > Flash Control > Built-in flash func. setting:

Flash mode: E-TTL II
Shutter sync.: 1st curtain
E-TTL II: Evaluative
Wireless func.: Wireless only (Second option. There are three - Wireless:built-in | Wireless | Wireless+built-in)
Channel: 4 (Matches external flash config)
Firing group: A+B+C

Thanks in advance!

*EDIT:* I've read around the forum and found out that the built-in flashes has to shoot aswell so that the Speedlite can receive the sginal, but they also said the built-in wouldn't show up in the image. But in mine, it does. It messes up the exposure.


----------



## prodigy2k7 (May 10, 2012)

I am no flash expert, but that's the way it works. But the built-in flash isn't powerful at all by comparison and doesn't affect the final photo.


----------



## coldpumpkin (May 10, 2012)

I'm trying to do a low key image and it messes up the whole thing :\


----------



## FSJeffo (May 11, 2012)

Check your settings. If set right, the on-camera flash is only firing to trigger the off-camera.

JM


----------



## TCampbell (May 11, 2012)

I don't have a 7D, I have a 5D II -- so there's no built-in pop-up flash.  BUT... I can put a 580EX II on my 5D and tell it to control other flashes WITHOUT firing.

On the in-camera menu, there's a sub-option to disable the master flash.  On my camera there's a menu for "External Speedlite control" -> "Flash function settings" -> scroll down to "Wireless set." -> "Master Flash" -> "Disable".

Now here's the part that will mess with your mind:

Remember that when you use E-TTL flash, there are always TWO flashes... the pre-flash, and the real flash.  The "pre-flash" will STILL FIRE even if you tell it to disable the master flash.  But it will NOT fire when it does the real flash.  This can screw with your mind because you'll see the light flash and think the "master flash" -> "disable" was ignored... just keep in mind that it's not flashing when the shutter is open -- it only fires the pre flash.

I don't know if the 7D has the same option to disable the built-in flash, but look for it.

It's possible that it's already working correctly and you may *think* you're getting excess light from the built-in flash if the remote flash is over-powered.  In E-TTL mode you may want to dial down the flash exposure compensation (FEC) a couple of stops and see if it makes a difference.


----------



## GeorgieGirl (May 11, 2012)

With a 7D there is no way around this, the pop up will fire no matter what you do. People say its not a big issue, that it won't interfere with your shots. It does. To me it is the craziest thing about the 7D.


----------



## coldpumpkin (May 11, 2012)

I've tried it out and the only option I get is to disable the flash, which will completely disable both of them. I guess it's just the way it is, and yea, it indeed influences the result. Another bad thing about 7D I guess.


----------



## GeorgieGirl (May 11, 2012)

I think the only way around it are triggers.


----------



## Pookie (May 12, 2012)

Built-in has to fire to activate the external flashes if you are triggering them optically. That's normal.
I use Pocket Wizard (radio transmitter) and have never had a problem with built-in popping up.  Well, technically it's not possible since PW sits in hotshoe...  I don't like optical triggers because they are not dependable (will not fire in bright sunlight, line of sight, distance, etc.).  Maybe time to invest in radio triggers?


----------

